# Where to find Kera Care products?



## VinnyZ (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi,

I am hoping someone on the forum just happens to know where in Dubai (or in the UAE, for that matter) they sell products of Kera Care. 
Any help will be much appreciated! 

Thanks
VinnyZ


----------

